# Freehand: Transparenter Hintergrund?



## Harzteufel (9. April 2002)

Hallo,
wie realisiere ich bei einer importierten Grafik in Freehand einen transparenten Hintergrund???
Wie geht ihr beim Export der Grafik vor und mit welchem Programm ist dies am einfachsten Umzusetzen? Was muss ich beachten bzw. wo finde ich weitere Informationen zu dieser Thematik???

Vielen Dank!!!

Sonnige Grüsse,
Harzteufel


----------



## C.Bird (9. April 2002)

ich denk mal du kannst mit "allles auswählen" die Grafik auf nen Transparenten Hintergrund kopiern...


----------



## Harzteufel (9. April 2002)

*...*

ok, hab mich vielleicht nicht ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt...
nicht der hintergrund der arbeitsfläche soll transparent sein, sondern die importierte grafik/foto selbst...

wenn ich z.b. ein foto in photoshop rund mache und es dann in freehand importiere habe ich ein quadratisches viereck mit dem foto in der mitte...
wenn ich nun aber eine grafik darunter nur teilweise hervorschauen lassen möchte, habe ich doch aber die weißen ecken - wie bekomme ich die weg!?!?!?!?

vielen dank für eure weiteren bemühungen...

schönen abend,
harzteufel


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

ich kenn  mich mit Freehand nicht wirklich aus aber schau mal obs so ne Option wie "Fülloption" oder Deckkraft gibt....


----------



## swampdragon (8. Mai 2002)

*Freehand und Photoshop*

Hmm nicht einfach da mußt Du in Photoshop mit Pfaden arbeiten.
 Also :

In Photoshop:

Transparenter Hintergrund und Bild auf eigener Ebene.
Dann STRG + klick auf die Bildebene :  eine Auswahl legt sich um das Bild.
In dem Fenster für Pfade die Taste Alt+das Symbol für "Arbeitspfad aus Auswahl erstellen" drücken (unter Pfade Kreis mit Tangenten)

Es öffnet sich ein Fenter Toleranz: Ich würde den Wert auf 0,5 oder 1 setzen.

Pfadebene aktivieren und auf  Datei/Exportieren/Pfade->Illustrator gehen und Pfad abspeichern.

Ebenen ausblenden und mit dem schwarzen Pfeil(Direktauswahlwerkzeug, ab Photoshop 6.0 Pfadkomponentenauswahl-Werkzeug) anklicken. Auf bearbeiten/kopieren gehen und dann Freehand öffnen.

Neues Dokument öffnen und auf Beabeiten/Einfügen gehen der Pfad befindet sich nun in Freehand (ist übrigens auch ganz nützlich wenn man Bildkonturen in Freehand bearbeiten will).

Nun das komplette Bild mit weißen Rändern einfügen und Pfad und Bild genau übereinander platzieren.

Das Bild mit weißen Rändern in die Zwischenablage ausschneiden, den Pfad aktiviren und den Befehl : Bearbeiten/Inneneinsetze aufrufen.

Jetzt ist in Freehand nur noch das Bild ohne weißen Rand zu sehen.

Ein einfacheren Weg kenne ich leider nicht, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast Mail mir.

Swampi


----------



## swampdragon (9. Mai 2002)

*Transparenz in Freehand 2*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen :

Wenn Du das Photo einfach ausschneiden willst, z.B. Kreisförmig erstelle die Grundform in Freehand ohne Füllung, lade das unbeschnittene Bild in Freehand, positioniere die Grundform über die Stelle die ausgeschnitten werden soll, schneide das Bild aus und geh auf Bearbeiten/Innen einsetzen.

Jetzt ist nur noch der Teil des Bildes innerhalb der Grundform zu sehen.

Das mit dem Pfad in Photoshop ist dann unnötig. Ist die ausgeschnittene Form sehr komplex mußt Du jedoch mit Pfaden arbeiten, wie oben beschrieben.

Swampi


----------



## 6of5 (27. Mai 2002)

ich habe das selbe problem.
meien aufgabe ist es ein faltblatt zu erstellen.
ich benutze hierfuer adobe photoshop 6.0 und macromedia freehand 10.0
dieses bild





soll auf ein hintergrundblid gelegt werden.

hierbei soll alles was weiß ist tranzparent sein.

ich bin aber leider zu dumm  um deinen ausführungen zu folgen.

währe ganz nett wenn du mal ein paar screenshots machen könntest da ich mir nichts unter einem pfad vorstellen kann

thx schonmal


----------



## 6of5 (27. Mai 2002)

ich nochmal

also ich habe die schrift und das logo von dem bild ausgewählt und dann nen pfad draus gemacht (wenn der pfad ne umrandung von der schrift und dem rotetn treppechen ist hab ich das bis dahin richtig) dann habe ich die umrandung (pfad?) in freehand per imprtieren eingefügt. dann habe ich das orginal bild genommen und genau auf die umrandung gelegt. (müssen beide auf der selben ebene sein?? wenn ja welches soll oben sein?? und wozu habe ich den pfad exportiert??)
dann wollte ich dieses 'innen einsetzen' machen aber das heißt bei mir 'innen einfügen' (is das das selbe??) und ist grau und somit nicht anwählbar. 
was mach ich falsch??

bitte helft


----------



## swampdragon (27. Mai 2002)

Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Wenn Du Pfad und Bild übereinander plaziert hast  (Der Pfad muß über dem Bild sein, sonst siehst Du ihn nicht), dann mußt Du das Bild wieder ausschneiden, damit es in der Zwischenablage ist. (Ohne Zwischenablage kein einfügen).
Wenn Du es ausgeschnitten hast mußt du "Innen einfügen" auswählen, jetzt sollte nur noch der Teil innerhalb des Pfades sichtbar sein.


----------



## swampdragon (27. Mai 2002)

Der Pfad muß natürlich mit dem schwarzen Pfeil vorher angewählt werden, damit "innen einfügen" funktioniert. Der Pfad dient als Beschneidung, oder auch Schablone, damit Freehand weiß welcher Teil des Bildes sichtbar sein soll. Du mußt Dir den Pfad als Linie vorstellen, die die Form bildet und Dein Bild ist die Füllung für diese Form. Anders als bei Photoshop besteht bei Freehand ein Bild nicht aus Punkten (Bitmap) sondern aus Vektoren, d.h. eine Linie besteht aus zwei Punkten, nicht aus vielen. Du benötigst zunächst immer erst die Linie (Grundform) und kannst diese dann mit Farben, Bildern, Verläufen füllen.


----------



## swampdragon (27. Mai 2002)

Hmmm... wenn ich mir das Logo so anschaue, würde ich es vieleicht direkt in Freehand entwerfen ist einfacher und das Ergebnis ist wesentlich besser (in jeder Auflösung gestochen scharf). Einfach das Bitmap in Freehand nachzeichnen oder wenn du die notwendigen Schriften hast, den Text in weiß schreiben und dann mit einer schwarzen Umrandung versehen(Texteffekte:Rahmen). Die rote Form ist das schnell mit ein paar Quadraten gemacht.


----------



## 6of5 (28. Mai 2002)

ich hab hier mal screenies von den einzelenn schritten gemacht damit du besser erkenen kann was ich falsch gemacht hab.
das erste bild ist der stand der dinge nachdem ich das mit dem pfad-pfeil markiert hab:







in diesem bild habe ich den pfad über das orginal bild in freehand gelegt:






und hier nachdem ich das orginal bild ausgeschnitten hab. innen einfügen ist aus irgendeinem grund nicht anwählbar:






ich weiß einfach nciht weiter


----------



## 6of5 (28. Mai 2002)

ich hab mal die freehand hilfe mir durchgelesen und da steht etwas von einem geschlossenem pfad. kann es sein das es bei mir nciht funktioniert weil der pfad den ich habe nicht geschlossen hab??


----------



## Fey (28. Mai 2002)

Hi [6of5],

japps

Einen Roman muss ich jetzt ja nicht schreiben, da Du die Antwort wohl selber gefunden hast. 

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## 6of5 (28. Mai 2002)

urgs

bedeutet das, dass ich jeden buchsteben aus dem logo einzeln in ein  bild umwandeln muss??

bitte sag das das nict war is ;((


----------



## swampdragon (28. Mai 2002)

Ich würde erst einmal versuchen über Modifizieren den Pfad über "ungroup" (Sorry hab nur eine einglische Version) in einzelne Pfade zu zerlegen und dann die einzelnen Teile des Pfades auswählen, "Innen Einfügen könnte dann für jeden einzelnen Pfad funktionieren. Die Pfade für die Inneren Teile kannst du getrost löschen es geht ja nur um eine Umrandung für die einzelnen Buchstaben.

Wie gesagt ich hätte eher versucht das Logo in Freehand nachzubauen, Hast Du die Schriftarten ? Geschätzte Arbeitszeit für einen Neuentwurf ca. eine 1/2 Stunde, ich glaube mit den Pfaden das dauert länger.
Die rote Treppenform ist in 5 Minuten fertig, und ich denke der Schriftzug läßt sich sicherlich mit einem schwarzen dicken Text und einem überlagernden dünnen weißen Text erzeugen, oder mit Hilfe des Rahmeneffektes. Geht meiner Ansicht nach viel schneller.

Der untere Schriftzug (Baugeschäft seit 1879) würde ich auf jeden Fall in Freehand als Text einsetzten, wirkt besser und wenn Du die mit Pfaden ausschneiden willst bist du bis Weihnachten nicht fertig.

Vieleicht hat jemand eine Idee um was für Schriftarten es sich handelt ??? Wäre bereit wenn ich weiß welche es sind Dir es in Freehand nachzubauen. Könnte man ja auch mal ein Freehand Tutorial draus basteln.

@Webmaster: Find es übrigens Schade, das es keine gesonderte Rubrik für Freehand Tutorials gibt.


----------



## swampdragon (28. Mai 2002)

Kannst natürlich auch versuchen die einzelnen Pfade wenn Du die Gruppe aufgelöst hast mit den entsprechenden Farben zu füllen und die Linienfarbe des Pfades anzupassen. Wenn das Innere der Buchstaben auch transparent sein soll Wähle mit der STRG-Taste sowohl den schwarzen Buchstaben aus, als auch den Pfad für den inneren Ausschnitt und drücke das Icon für "Öffnung". (Zwei Kreise, der Weiße überlagert den Blauen).

Freehand stanzt den Pfad dann aus dem Buchstaben.


----------

